# Camera (digital/Semi-Slr/Cyber shot) any under 9-10K



## puneet785 (Apr 7, 2015)

hi

please suggest me the better picture quality camera under 9 to 10K .
i dont have much idea about cameras.
Need to gift my younger brother this friday, so please suggest exact names.


----------



## nac (Apr 7, 2015)

Sony WX220/200/80/60
Nikon S6500/S6800 (below avg. battery)
Canon SX600 (Usually, I don't suggest this one. If he shoots only in the day light, then he can choose this one)


----------

